# Proyecto de intercomunicador con laringofono de piezos...



## Krissandersson (Ago 27, 2013)

Hola buenas los saludo desde Chile, no sabía donde poder presentarme así que lo hago desde esta misma pregunta 
no se por donde poner esta consulta....
Les cuento que compre una moto y quería hacerme un intercomunicador por cable para la moto...
Realice un amplificador (amplificador de audífonos) que aparece en contruyasuvideorockola.com, el cual tiene un integrado TDA2822m que funciona perfecto para el iPhone
Y lo otro es que probé con unos micrófonos de manos libres, pero estos son muy sensibles, se escucha todo... Entonces pensé en hacerme unos laringofonos pero con piezoelecricos, y los probé en el iPhone y funcionan perfectos... Se escucha sólo mi voz y bien nítido... Pero al conectarlo al amplificador diy(tda2822m) sólo se escuchan las vibraciones fuertes pero mi voz se escucha muy baja....
Entonces me hice un preamplificador con un MPF102 que aparecía en makezine.com es un PRe para microfono de contacto.... Y me sale igual que sí no tuviera el PReamplificador... 
Tienen alguna idea de como poder realizar mi proyecto????
De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Krissandersson (Ago 28, 2013)

aca estan los liks de donde saque mi proyecto
amplificador de audifono tda2822m: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_audifon.php
preamplificador de microfono:        http://makezine.com/2011/12/20/collins-lab-diy-contact-mic/

pero este no alcansa a modular mi voz... vuelvo a repetir que si este laringofono a un iphone me funciona, y se le conecto el amplificador de audifonos, mucho mejor.... pero la gracia es dear de lado el celular ya que lo ocupo como gps cuando viajo, y si lo ocupo como gps y como intercomunicador a la vez, la bateria se agota en 1hr... 
ojala alguien me peda ayudar con este proyecto.....
si tengo que empezar de nuevo  solo diganmelo....
saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 28, 2013)

No miré todavía los circuitos, pero me imagino que estrán bien. Pero primero necesito una respuesta: si lo conectas al amplificador de audífonos anda mejor, ¿ que quieres mejorar? No entiendo la pregunta.


----------



## Krissandersson (Ago 28, 2013)

Lo que pasa es que el laringofono(diy) en el iPhone me funciona de maravilla (si lo uso como manos libres)... Pero si conecto el laringofono al preamp, luego este al amplificador tda2822m escucho sólo vibraciones y golpes ...por ejemplo, si los piezos los pongo en una guitarra, esta se escucha bien.. Pero en mi garganta se escuchan muy bajos... Y no modulado... En cambio en el iPhone se escucha muy bien:.. Se entiende todo... Entonces quiero  solo ocupar el preamplificador y el amplificador... no usar el iphone como intercomunicador...modularlo más para poder escuchar más fuerte...
Si este amplificador es lo que no me permite escuchar bien tendría que hacer otro?
Y lo otro, no encuentro diferencia si conecto los piezos al Preamp y luego al amplificador, o si conecto los piezos directamente al amplificador... Los escucho igual.... Tendré qe hacer otro Preamp también

Ambos los estoy alimentando con una batería de 9v de forma independiente..
Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2013)

Proba con electret


----------



## Krissandersson (Ago 28, 2013)

Pero esos se escucha mucho el ruido ambiental, y esto lo estoy diseñando para una moto... Entonces se escucharía mucho el viento y el ruido de la moto cuando ande a más de 50kmh... Y esto lo quiero usar cuando vieje( todos los fines de semana) en carretera


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2013)

Pero el electret apoyado ?¿


----------



## Krissandersson (Ago 28, 2013)

Ok... Voy a comprar los mics mañana y les aviso como va.... 
Entonces los piezos no funcionan como microfono de garganta? O hay que tener un amplificador muy bueno? 
Se los digo por que no se mucho de electrónica... Es un hobby, como un rompecabezas para mi jajajaj
Muchas gracias compañeros.... Se pasaron, saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 29, 2013)

No, no uses micrófonos, captan de todo. Sigue con los piezo, pero porqué no subes una foto y las carácterísticvas de los piezo? Estimo que tocas guitarra, ¿serán los piezos de guitarra los que estás usando?
Los lalinfófonos que se usaban en los aviones en la década de los 40, eran micrófonos de carbón por su baja sensibilidad de los sonidos del medio ambiente. Y luego mas acá, de cristal de seignette.


----------



## Krissandersson (Ago 29, 2013)

este es el tipo de piezo que estoy usando  





por eso mismo opte por los piezos antes que los microfonos, ya que captan todo.. y yo solo quiero escuchar mi garganta...
mi señora es la que toca guitarra y con ella probe que sonaba muy bien la guitarra... pero como dije anterior mente... este no capta muy bien mi voz(con el pre y el amp) pero si lo conecto a el celular como manos libres si se escucha bien, o si lo conecto al DVD karaoke tambien se escucha estupendo...
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Los lalinfófonos que se usaban en los aviones en la década de los 40, eran micrófonos de carbón por su baja sensibilidad de los sonidos del medio ambiente.


 
Entonces le van los micrófonos de portero eléctrico !


----------



## analogico (Ago 29, 2013)

Krissandersson dijo:


> este es el tipo de piezo que estoy usando
> http://www.ceiarteuntref.edu.ar/badarte/sites/default/files/piezoelectrico.jpg
> por eso mismo opte por los piezos antes que los microfonos, ya que captan todo.. y yo solo quiero escuchar mi garganta...
> mi señora es la que toca guitarra y con ella probe que sonaba muy bien la guitarra... pero como dije anterior mente... este no capta muy bien mi voz(con el pre y el amp) pero si lo conecto a el celular como manos libres si se escucha bien, o si lo conecto al DVD karaoke tambien se escucha estupendo...
> saludos



lo conectaste como microfono entonces 

con un preamplificador con amplificador operacional
 deberia funcionar


----------



## Krissandersson (Ago 29, 2013)

Oh.....
Y cuales son esos? No son los mismos que los de los teléfonos por cable?
Pero aparte de los micrófonos, con el amplificador (TDA2822M) y su preamplificador me debería funcionar o estos son de muy baja potencia?
Disculpa pero no se la diferencia en amplificador operacional y si los conecto en la la entrada(debería ser como microfono)
Muchas gracias


----------



## analogico (Ago 29, 2013)

Krissandersson dijo:


> Oh.....
> Y cuales son esos? No son los mismos que los de los teléfonos por cable?
> Pero aparte de los micrófonos, con el amplificador (TDA2822M) y su preamplificador me debería funcionar o estos son de muy baja potencia?
> Disculpa pero no se la diferencia en amplificador operacional y si los conecto en la la entrada(debería ser como microfono)
> Muchas gracias


no se de telefonos
pero 
son los que usan los equipos comerciales  como preamplificar el microfono

no lo he probado nunca asi pero como dices que funciona con la entrada de microfono

 piezo--->   pre microfono electret con operacional ---> tda2822----> paralante


----------



## Krissandersson (Ago 29, 2013)

Ok... Apenas lo tenga listo les mandaré fotos... Y si me surge otra duda se los haré saber... Muchas gracias


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 30, 2013)

Tratá de buscar en los negocios que venden rezagos de guerra. Yo los conseguía así y venían con una banda de goma para ponerlos en la garganta. Quizás en tu pais haya negocios así.


----------



## el indio (Ago 30, 2013)

Y, no seria mas facil y comodo, colocar dos electret uno tomando ambiente y otro tomando la voz y conectarlos a entradas defasadas para que anulen el ambiente y tomar la salida al amplificador, asi pones los mic en el casco y no tenes que andar montando y desmontando.


----------



## Krissandersson (Ago 31, 2013)

Que bueno sería.... Pero como es eso de meter 2 mic  y conectarlos desfasados para que anulen el ruido ambiente??? 
Esta muy buena la idea de montarlos de crema permanente con ese sistema
Saludos


----------



## crimson (Ago 31, 2013)

Hola Krissandersson, date una vuelta por acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/creacion-microfono-diferencial-quitar-ruido-ambiente-77424/
Saludos C


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 31, 2013)

No te hagas líos con los circuitos porque se nota que de electrónica mucho no sabes. Sigue con el piezo. Ese tiene que andar. Es muy seguro que lo conectaste mal. Los amplificadores en la entrada de micrófono llevan un terminal con voltaje para alimentar el electret. Cambia de terminal, seguro lo conectaste allí. O usaste un plug mono y se hizo lío, aunque no debería, pero a la distancia, es imposible saberlo. Y perdón, pero otra vez que preguntes, pasa todos los datos y fotos de una vez. Y tambien los circuitos desplegados. Así no hacemos tantas respuestas en el aire. Te deseo suerte en el proyecto. Pero no es fácil. A mi me costó mucho lograrlo, aunque de eso hace muuuuchisimos años. Y ahora hay mucha mas tecnología.


----------

